# Problem with touchpad not waking up after a while



## Mischief (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi. I've been having a weird problem since installing CM10.1. Everytime I leave the touchpad untouched for more than 20 mins, it won't turn back on. I'll need to do a hard reset before it will start to function again.

Backstory:

I have 2 touchpads and I installed CM9 on bothwhen it first came out. Never had a problem with either touchpads. Fast forward a few years, and I decide to install CM10.1 on one of them. This is the exact one I used:

*CM10.1 Android 4.2.2 JB (20131210)cminstall package*

So I do a clean install of it, and everything is going great. I go and do some stuff, and come back to the touchpad. I press the home button and nothing. Press the power button...nothing. I figured that I probably forgot to charge it, and plug it in. I let it charge for a few days, and it still didn't work. Ended up doing a hard reset and it started working again, but if I leave it unused for a bit, it won't turn on again.

I ended up using ACMEUninstaller2 to revert it back to WebOS. I ended up doing another clean install with:

*CM10.2 Android 4.3.1 JB (20131209)cminstall package*

Same problem. After a while of non-use, I'll have to hard reset the touchpad. WebOS doesn't have this problem. Does anyone know why my touchpad is doing this?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Mischief said:


> Hi. I've been having a weird problem since installing CM10.1. Everytime I leave the touchpad untouched for more than 20 mins, it won't turn back on. I'll need to do a hard reset before it will start to function again.
> 
> Backstory:
> 
> ...


I haven't heard about that problem with those roms but it could be the hotword detection issue that's been effecting 4.4 roms. Try doing the following

Open the app, Google Settings\Search & Now\Voice\"Ok Google" Hotword detection\ Toggle the switch to off and see if that helps.


----------



## Mischief (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the reply!

Unfortunately, I tried your suggestion and it doesn't help. After about 5-10 mins of sitting, it doesn't wake on keypress again, and I have to hard reset.

I should note that once I reboot it and the lockscreen is on, I'm able to keep playing with it as normal. It's only after it goes into sleep mode and a few minutes later, it won't wake.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mischief said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Unfortunately, I tried your suggestion and it doesn't help. After about 5-10 mins of sitting, it doesn't wake on keypress again, and I have to hard reset.
> 
> I should note that once I reboot it and the lockscreen is on, I'm able to keep playing with it as normal. It's only after it goes into sleep mode and a few minutes later, it won't wake.


What you are describing has not been an issue with those particular Roms. You might want to try restoring your backup of CM9 and see how your TouchPad behaves. It might be a coincidence that you started having this wake up problem after trying a new Rom. How does it behave in WebOS? Any wake up issues there? Just for good measure, you might want to flash the A6 firmware while you are at it. I have installed virtually every Rom from CM7 to CM11 at one time or another, and I seem to remember some SOD issues with early versions of CM9. But not with the latest versions of CM.


----------



## Mischief (Jun 7, 2014)

Yeah, I've tried googling my specific problem and it doesn't seem like anyone has the same issues as me after installing CM10. In WebOS, everything functions normally. It's just in Android, it has this problem. I'll try flashing the A6 firmware and see if that helps. Thanks!


----------



## Mischief (Jun 7, 2014)

Unfortunately, the new A6 firmware didn't help with my problem. I'm going to try uninstalling again and do a reset on WebOS to factory conditions and try reinstalling CM again.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Mischief said:


> Unfortunately, the new A6 firmware didn't help with my problem. I'm going to try uninstalling again and do a reset on WebOS to factory conditions and try reinstalling CM again.


Thats worth a shot but maybe you should try installing the final CM9 build, Nevertells has a point. Its the only build where you haven't experienced the SOD issue. Its a really solid build, the last officially supported CyangenMod build for the HP TouchPad.

CM9

http://download.cyanogenmod.org/?device=tenderloin


----------



## Mischief (Jun 7, 2014)

Update:

So I used ACMEUninstall2 to uninstall the CM10. Once uninstalled, I went into WebOS and did a Settings >> Device Info >> Reset Options >> Secure Full Erase in hopes that it would return everything to factory conditions. It looked like everything worked, and I decided to install the EVERVolv version:

*Evervolv AOSP Android 4.3.1 JB (20140129) cminstall package*

Just to see if a different version would work. It didn't. Same SOD problem.

So I ACMEUninstall2 again and did a Secure Full Erase from WebOS and decided to try the last CM9 build you guys mentioned. Didn't work either. Still same SOD problem after a few minutes.

I'm not sure what's going on. Am I stuck with WebOS forever


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Mischief said:


> Update:
> 
> So I used ACMEUninstall2 to uninstall the CM10. Once uninstalled, I went into WebOS and did a Settings >> Device Info >> Reset Options >> Secure Full Erase in hopes that it would return everything to factory conditions. It looked like everything worked, and I decided to install the EVERVolv version:
> 
> ...


Oh my that certainly is a difficult situation. Without the problem happening in WebOS its not likely hardware related but I can't think of another logical explanation. Could your tablet be allergic to android? :emoji_u1f604: Kidding Kidding. Well why don't you try some of the latest Kitkat builds and hopefully one will work. I have a new guide that explains how to install them easily and keep WebOS using Jcsullins incredible new TPToolbox. Considering its your only stable OS at the moment I wouldn't recommend removing it. Good luck with the testing sorry we couldn't give you a more definitive answer to your problem.

*[ROM GUIDE]How to use the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android "The Super Easy Way" (DM and Non-DM)*


----------



## Mischief (Jun 7, 2014)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Oh my that certainly is a difficult situation. Without the problem happening in WebOS its not likely hardware related but I can't think of another logical explanation. Could your tablet be allergic to android? :emoji_u1f604: Kidding Kidding. Well why don't you try some of the latest Kitkat builds and hopefully one will work. I have a new guide that explains how to install them easily and keep WebOS using Jcsullins incredible new TPToolbox. Considering its your only stable OS at the moment I wouldn't recommend removing it. Good luck with the testing sorry we couldn't give you a more definitive answer to your problem.
> 
> *[ROM GUIDE]How to use the TouchPad Toolbox to install Android "The Super Easy Way" (DM and Non-DM)*


I think my touchpad IS allergic to Android lol. So, I tried doing this:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1426244

Using the WebOS Doctor, and then doing all this:

lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgremove store
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgcreate -s 8M store /dev/mmcblk0p14
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static lvcreate -l 71 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 0 -n root store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 8 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 1 -n var store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 2 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 2 -n update store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 3 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 3 -n log store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 32 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 4 -n mojodb store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 17 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 5 -n filecache store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 1618 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 6 -n media store
lvm.static lvcreate -l 64 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 7 -n swap store
lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure
lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure
mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media

Hoping that it would fix anything that got messed up along the lines somewhere. After I did all this, I tried installing CM10.2 again. The installation process for the CM10 seemed a little longer (which I thought was a good sign). Regardless, it still didn't work.

I think I will try your recommendation since it doesn't seem like I have anything to lose anyways at this point.

On another note, I didn't realize you're the same guy that does the awesome videos. Awesome work you're doing there! I've watched your videos countless times and I'm pretty sure I have your voice engrained in my memory now lol.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Something you might want to keep in mind. All this resetting and doctoring you are doing is not necessary. When you boot Android, nothing from WebOS is involved and visa versa. If that was the case, then I would tell you to go ahead and remove WebOS and eliminate it all together. The only thing shared between the two is the media partition which is where the USB drive/SD card resides so both can share it. But it's all just data, music, video and similar files. If WebOS had any affect on what Android does, then removing it would cause Android to have all kinds of problems.

As a last resort, I would make a nandroid backup of CM9 on the TouchPad that does not have this problem. Run ACMEUninstaller2, yeah, I know, AGAIN!!! Use the old tried and true method of using ACME3 or higher to install if possible the same version of CM9 that is currently installed on the other TouchPad. Be sure you install Moboot 0.3.8 and CWM6. Run a quick nandroid backup with CWM to create all the proper folders and then copy the nandroid from the good TouchPad to the backup folder on the misbehaving one and restore it. OH yeah, almost forgot. What version of CWM are you using on the good TouchPad? If you are using the old CWM5, you really need to replace it with CWM6 before making that backup you are going to restore on the other TouchPad. CWM6 uses a different method to construct the nandroid backups and I'm not sure a backup made with CWM5 will restore using CWM6.

You are aware that over two years or so ago, it was discovered that CWM5 caused /system corruption when a newer version of CM was flashed. That creates a whole different set of issues if you ever try to upgrade a TouchPad with ACMEInstaller(dirty install). Because of all the corruption in /system, ACMEInstaller will most likely fail trying to install the update. Only way to fix that is uninstall, and do a clean install and make sure you install CWM6. There is a whole thread on that subject: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38577-recovery-jcsullins-touchpad-cwm6-v6019-2012-12-15-edit-1-31-13/


----------



## Mischief (Jun 7, 2014)

nevertells said:


> You are aware that over two years or so ago, it was discovered that CWM5 caused /system corruption when a newer version of CM was flashed. That creates a whole different set of issues if you ever try to upgrade a TouchPad with ACMEInstaller(dirty install). Because of all the corruption in /system, ACMEInstaller will most likely fail trying to install the update. Only way to fix that is uninstall, and do a clean install and make sure you install CWM6. There is a whole thread on that subject: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38577-recovery-jcsullins-touchpad-cwm6-v6019-2012-12-15-edit-1-31-13/


This sounds like something I vaguely remember happening. When I decided to install CM10 from CM9, there were errors. I'm not sure if it was corruption or what, but I remember the update was failing and I finally got it to install CM10. That's when the SOD started happening.

When you say to uninstall, you mean use ACMEUninstall2 to uninstall any CM builds, then do a clean install of a CM build with CWM6? Doesn't the CM packages already come with CWM6?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mischief said:


> This sounds like something I vaguely remember happening. When I decided to install CM10 from CM9, there were errors. I'm not sure if it was corruption or what, but I remember the update was failing and I finally got it to install CM10. That's when the SOD started happening.
> 
> When you say to uninstall, you mean use ACMEUninstall2 to uninstall any CM builds, then do a clean install of a CM build with CWM6? Doesn't the CM packages already come with CWM6?


What you saw were thousand upon thousands of inode errors. At some point, ACMEInstaller just gives up and errors out with a failed install.

OK, you still have CM9 installed on the "Good" TouchPad. What version of CWM is running on that TouchPad? If it's CWM5, download CWM6 and use CWM5 to flash the new version and reboot. You should see CWM6 running now. Now, make a nandroid backup of CM9 and copy that backup over to your PC.

Now, run ACMEUninstaller2 of the misbehaving TouchPad. Use ACMEInstaller3 or higher to install Moboot 0.3.8, CWM6, and CM9. Don't have to install gapps. Once you have CM9 installed, you need to start CWM6 and make a nandroid backup. This is just so the backup folder is created by CWM. Now connect your "misbehaving" TouchPad to your PC and copy that backup you made on your good TouchPad to the backup folder on the "misbehaving" TouchPad . Start CWM and restore that backup and reboot and see what happens. And whatever you do, don't use ACMEInstaller to try to upgrade your good tablet. As long as you use CWM to flash updates, the corruption issue does not rear it's ugly head. BTW, what is the date of the CM9 Rom installed on the good TouchPad? You will find that in settings/about tablet. And always make sure you have nandroid backups made and a safety copy kept on your PC.

I have no clue why that one TouchPad is doing what it is, but this the only other idea I can think of since you have tried everything else I would have done except installing CM11 which is a data/media Rom and you need to learn a few new skills to install that. We can discuss that at a later time.

Let me know what happens.

NT


----------



## Mischief (Jun 7, 2014)

nevertells said:


> What you saw were thousand upon thousands of inode errors. At some point, ACMEInstaller just gives up and errors out with a failed install.
> 
> OK, you still have CM9 installed on the "Good" TouchPad. What version of CWM is running on that TouchPad? If it's CWM5, download CWM6 and use CWM5 to flash the new version and reboot. You should see CWM6 running now. Now, make a nandroid backup of CM9 and copy that backup over to your PC.
> 
> ...


Sorry for replying so late. I got caught up with another project this week, and I finally found some time to mess with my touchpad again.

Thanks for writing up a great guide! I pretty much followed your directions and what do you know? My Touchpad doesn't have the SOD issue anymore! The last few times, it had the SOD issue maybe about 5 minutes after going to sleep. It's been several hours now, and the Touchpad now wakes up everytime I press the home button! Thank you once again for your help! I was about to give up and just use WebOS lol.

The date of the CM9 Rom on the good TP is Sun Mar 3 11:23:46PST 2013

So at this point, do you think I should go ahead and try to install a CM10 build on it, or should I just count my blessings and leave it at CM9? I know you said NOT to use ACMEInstaller on it, so I should use CWM to install the CM10 if I decide to do it, correct?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mischief said:


> So at this point, do you think I should go ahead and try to install a CM10 build on it, or should I just count my blessings and leave it at CM9? I know you said NOT to use ACMEInstaller on it, so I should use CWM to install the CM10 if I decide to do it, correct?


That depends on how much risk you are willing to take. The fact that restoring your other TouchPad's backup on to this one proves that you don't have a hardware issue. Why you had all the problems with trying to install CM10.1 will just have to remain a mystery.

If I were going to try installing CM10.1, not CM10, I would not use the install packs you have been trying. Are you familiar with J.C. Sullin's new HPtouchpad toolbox? If not you should go here and read up on it: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756314

Here are the steps I would suggest:

use ACMEUninstaller2 to remove Android

Download the following:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/tptoolbox/TPToolbox-2014-05-18-v40.zip

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/recovery/update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/cm-10.1-20131210-SNAPSHOT-VPN-tenderloin.zip

http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20130812-signed.zip

Follow the instructions to set up the toolbox on your PC

Run the batch file to start the toolbox on your TouchPad

Do not do the complete data reset!!!!!

Follow the instructions to copy the Rom, recovery and gapps to the ttinstall folder

Let the toolbox finish the install.

Once the toolbox is done, it's going to reboot you to Android via Moboot. You are going to set up Android just like you have before, but do not allow the Playstore/Google servers to restore your apps. I want you to just set up your WiFi and Google account. Play with it for at least ten minutes and then try to duplicate the problem you first reported. You did not explain exactly how it occurred except you left the TP untouched for 20 minutes. I would test for at least 24 hours and if the problem does not occur, then we can talk about reinstalling your apps. Best way would be to download them from the Playstore one or two at a time and then watch for your problem. Of course all this depends on the problem not reoccurring. If it does, then I would suggest as you said, count your blessings and enjoy CM9. At least with all this redoing all the corruption that the old CWM5 caused is gone and your using the new CWM6 and will be using a new Moboot that the toolbox will install.

Ya know, that brings up a question, when you restored that good backup, what version of CWM was being used on the other TouchPad you got it from? If it is CWM5, and you decide to just keep using CM9, you need to use CWM5 and flash the CWM6 zip you will be downloading to use with CM10.1. You never want to use CWM5 to flash an upgrade Rom, ever. And this also goes for the other TouchPad. If you decide to flash a newer version of CM9, there are some things you need to do to it too. But that's a story for another day. :goodcry:

NT


----------

